# Problème pour jouer avec la Magic mouse



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acheter un Macbook Pro 15" et une Magic mouse 

Je suis satisfait de mon achat mais un détail me chagrine : je joue quasi exclusivement sur console (mis à part à certains jeux comme les RTS ou je préfère une souris) mais ayant découvert Uberstrike (FPS sympas) sur le Mac Store je souhaiterais y jouer avec ma Magic mouse.

Mais le problème c'est que pour visé (zoom) et tirer je souhaiterais : 
- clique gauche pour tirer
- clique droit pour visé.

Et mon problème est bien là même en configurant les boutons dans le jeu et dans les paramètres système de mon Mac je peux viser ou tirer (en relâchant les boutons) mais je ne peux pas tirer en visant (étant donné que le haut de la souris est déjà enfoncé par le clique droit...). J'ai le même problème avec le trackpad 

Mes questions sont donc : 
- la souris et le trackpad ne possède qu'un "gros bouton" permettant plusieurs gestes?
- il y a t'il des solutions comme configurer un clique droit et un "touché gauche"?

Je viens de lire sur internet que cette souris n'est vraiment pas réputé pour le jeu (je ne jouerais que très rarement donc pas trop grave) et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à mon problème... 

Apple n'aurai pas pensé à cela? 

En espérant me trouver dans la bonne section du forum (j'ai hésité entre périphériques et accessoires et jeux).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Kévin.


----------



## Flo73 (30 Octobre 2011)

Salut, 

Jouer avec avec une magic mouse ca me semble se raprocher de jouer avec le trackpad, impossible ou alors très désagréable. Tu aurais dût acheter une souris autre qu' une magic mouse... 

Enfin c'est pas ce que j'aurais acheter moi perso hein.


----------



## Invité (30 Octobre 2011)

Et avec bettertouchtool tu peux pas configurer des trucs rien que pour ton jeu ?


----------



## jonas971 (30 Octobre 2011)

:mouais: joué avec une magic mouse, de plus, à un FPS...! 
 Faut le faire.

Yezir
 Achète toi une souri, une microsoft ou même une "merde" fera l'affaire. 
à ma connaissance, on ne peut pas cliqué doigt et gauche en même temps.


----------

